# Failed Intubation



## mrolf (May 21, 2010)

Our CRNA had a patient that was in cardiac arrest and the CRNA was unable to intubate the patient.  She did attempt and gave the patient a IM injection of a Succ and continued to bag the patient.  Her time with the patient was 45 minutes.  Would it be incorrect to bill for the intubation with a modifier 53?  The CRNA is asking me about billing for CPR.  I will admit I am not an expert on anesthesia coding so any help would be great.
Thanks!


----------

